# Business Insurance for Pet Professionals



## Adrian Strangwick (May 21, 2015)

Pet Professionals at Work have developed an insurance product specifically designed to meet the insurance needs of business or individuals providing pet care services, such as grooming, microchipping, dog walking, pet minding, etc. For further information please see www.ppawinsurance.co.uk

Also on Facebook at - https://www.facebook.com/PetProfessionalsatWork

Whilst this is a new product the company providing the cover having been arranging this type of insurance for many years.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I've liked you on fb (although that link you posted crashed my computer so I searched instead), and I'll bear you in mind for renewal.


----------



## Adrian Strangwick (May 21, 2015)

BoredomBusters said:


> I've liked you on fb (although that link you posted crashed my computer so I searched instead), and I'll bear you in mind for renewal.


Thanks Boredom Busters - not sure what happened if the FB link, I have updated this now. Regards


----------



## Richard Plumb (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi All 

I am having an issue finding commercial vehicle cover for my vehicle as soon as we mention pet taxi or pet transport. The business insurance seems to have plenty of options. 

Can anyone point me to a vehicle insurer who understands the business please? 

Cheers 

Rick


----------

